# mangle like program



## styx971 (Aug 1, 2011)

is there a program like mangle to use to with my ipad  i have a way to read them i mean on the pc end to pacage them into like a e-book  i was thinking of using mangle just with kindle dx option since think they have a similar screen size but if i can i'd like to keep the color on some


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

What's mangle?

Mike


----------



## styx971 (Aug 1, 2011)

http://foosoft.net/mangle/

never mind tho after hunting just about all night i fouund the program i needed called canti


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

styx971 said:


> http://foosoft.net/mangle/
> 
> never mind tho after hunting just about all night i fouund the program i needed called canti


Cool piece of software!


----------

